# s15 wmic upgrade



## nismoe (Jun 29, 2005)

is it worth upgrading to an s15 intercooler from s14a??

car has a fujitsubo catback exhaust and hks panel filter and is about to be fitted with an apexi power fc ecu - will be re-mapped for 95 ron as thats all thats available here in ireland

power estimate should be 250+ bhp I'm just curious will the stock intercooler supply enough cooling??


----------

